# Pacific Northwest School Owners



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 8, 2006)

Say, who among us owns a school or runs a program in Oregon, Washington or Idaho?


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 1, 2006)

How about Western Montana?  I have a school in Western MT; my association is based in Boise, Idaho.

BTW, I looking for tournament opportunities for my students in the PNW.  Preferably Tang Soo Do, but Open Tournaments are fine too.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 6, 2006)

tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> How about Western Montana? I have a school in Western MT; my association is based in Boise, Idaho.
> 
> BTW, I looking for tournament opportunities for my students in the PNW. Preferably Tang Soo Do, but Open Tournaments are fine too.


 
Do you attend Chris Crews' tournament?  It will be held on July 16 & 17 this year, in Missoula as usual.  

Contact information down below, listed under the Frontier Conference.
http://www.eklkarate.com/tournaments.htm?


----------



## Fluffy (May 1, 2006)

I'm in Snohomish.


----------



## kyudogrrl66 (May 10, 2006)

<raises hand>
I'm in Seattle.....


----------



## shesulsa (May 11, 2006)

Vancouver and Yacolt, Washington


----------



## Brian King (May 11, 2006)

I have a school in Bellevue Washington

See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian King
http://systemanw.com/


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 11, 2006)

I hope to meet you all at the Spokane Tourney in two weeks!!!!!


----------



## kanjc (Sep 13, 2006)

Tacoma, washington.... o whos going to the governors cup (TKD) in october?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 20, 2006)

We run out of Missoula, MT


----------

